# augmenter la vitesse??? pour finalcut pro



## ricchy (9 Octobre 2001)

Peut on augmenter la vitesse du system ou de l'unité de disques?
j'ai un imac g3 400mhz, sous macos 9.1

Et le programme de fcp me demande d'augmenter cette vitesse, 
ainsi qu'abaisser le débit de compactage.
qu'est ce que c'est que ca?
Et pour finir:
abaisser la préférence pour les pistes sonores en temps réel.
Suis un peu perdu avec tous ca!
est ce que l'imac n'est pas assez puissant pour fcp?

merci de votre aide-

ricchy


----------



## kruty (9 Octobre 2001)

va sur le forum video pour ce sujet...


----------

